# NW Chicago support groups?



## eerickson (Apr 1, 2004)

Anyone looking for or know of NW Chicago/ suburb area support groups? (IBS, Acid Reflus, Interstitial Cystitis/ Bladder, Allergies)?


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Erica!I just posted looking for other Chicago-ites (under topic 'diarrhea).' It might be nice to get together for support and camaraderie. I live in the city (near WaterTower). If we can attract enough people to form a 'group' - I'm sure we can come up with a location to meet that's agreeable to everyone.


----------

